# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  کتاب آموزشی "شیر پوینت را قورت دهید" SharePoint 2013

## farshid_babajani

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
بعد از ماه ها تلاش کتاب شیرپوینت 2013 آماده شده که میتوانید برای دریافت آن به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید.
Box Sharepoint.jpg
http://3isco.ir/post-2828.aspx
موفق باشید.

----------

